# Both wheels stuck on drive axle!!!



## Davin85 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi I'm a new member and this is a last resort before i replace this machine. I have a Bolens 724 i think. i saw this because the plate with the serial number is all worn so i don't know the serial. it has a tecumseh 8hp and is red. i have two bad axle bushings that i need to replace and a slow leaking tire i want to replace. this is my first snowblower so maintenance is new to me. the wheels did not have any pins in them when i went to take them off. i don't have torches but i might be able to borrow some, but i have been using a propane torch and penetrating oil for like a week. i just flipped the machine on its auger, took the bottom panel off and put a pipe wrench on the axle, then used a 1 5/8 socket and a breaker bar with a pipe cheater on it and i still can't get it off. any advice? if i can't fix it i'm taking the engine off and scrapping the rest and getting a different machine. i have some pics attatched. first is the inside of the wheel with two small holes in it but no screws or bolts in them. second is the front of the wheel where the pins would be. the drive axle is threaed but only an inch deep, i don't know why. the wheel has a nut welded on it. fourth is the pipe wrench on the drive axle and fifth is to show the bar and the kind of leverage i'm using to no avail.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

That is a lot of cheater bar. You sure they are left handed threads? Looks to me like you are trying to turn the nut clockwise?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is an interesting set up. I have never seen one put together that way. I am not sure if your last picture was set up quickly for pictures or if that is how you were doing it. I do notice that the way it is set up would indicate you would be tightening it. Also, the picture of the nut looks like it has something on the bottom. Is the nut welded to the axle as well? I also see a nice air compressor in the background. Do you have an impact gun you could try?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> That is an interesting set up. I have never seen one put together that way. I am not sure if your last picture was set up quickly for pictures or if that is how you were doing it. I do notice that the way it is set up would indicate you would be tightening it. Also, the picture of the nut looks like it has something on the bottom. Is the nut welded to the axle as well? I also see a nice air compressor in the background. Do you have an impact gun you could try?


Yes, I never seen one like that either. My old Gilson had the pin with the circular loop just like my MTD and both wheels came off real easy. I seen some that have a hub and 3 bolts on the wheel like on some older Ariens or a Keyed shaft and a winrow key like some of the older John Deere machines to lock the hub but yours appears that they are threaded on the axel?* I hope that the previous owner just did not weld the wheel to the axel.* Then you will have to cut the wheel off and replace the axel just to get at your bushings. Good luck


----------



## flybooey (Nov 11, 2013)

In past I've had really good luck using MAP gas in the yellow bottle. Fast strong heat unlike the slow heat from propane which ends up heating the two mating surfaces as opposed to just one.

Is there any signs of someone .....welding.


----------



## Davin85 (Nov 21, 2013)

Shryp said:


> That is an interesting set up. I have never seen one put together that way. I am not sure if your last picture was set up quickly for pictures or if that is how you were doing it. I do notice that the way it is set up would indicate you would be tightening it. Also, the picture of the nut looks like it has something on the bottom. Is the nut welded to the axle as well? I also see a nice air compressor in the background. Do you have an impact gun you could try?


I dont think the axle is threaded at all because i have never seen a threaded axle that didn't have a nut on the end. It is either welded or cold welded with rust. If i have to cut the wheel off i'm replacing this machine because i won't be able to find parts. I will be borrowing oxy torch this weekend to try and heat it.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The pics are blurry but that first pic looks like there is a roll pin in the hole. It would make some sense if there is no other apparent way of holding the wheel on. The welded nut is definitely some kind of hack.

Also, I worked on a Bolens with a stuck wheel once. I had to cut the wheel off the hub, then split the hub down both sides to peel it off the axle. Finding a new wheel was the easy part. They should be fairly generic with a pin through the hub and axle outboard of the wheel.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

This site has schematics that show bolts going through.
Click illustrations and scroll down to blowers.
Sam's Bolens


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

It could very well have a threaded fitting on the end of the axel according to the diagram here. Good luck. You may want to check ebay for a replacement axel if the one you have can not be reused.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

*Stuck wheels*

Reminds me of the rear wheels on a 70's Dodge trucks that always got rust welded. Time to quit playing here! LOL
It's not a limited slip axle like as shown on that pictorial. Sand paper your complete axle,hub for any hidden pins. Wash it with paint thinner. No secrets? 
First step is instant red hot heat from a torch after you bring the machine in from outside good and frozen.. Heat only the outer hub in a central spot. Force it to spot expand. 
Use a heavy logging 10' chain to hit your wheel. Have a short chain all tied up around your wheel ready to hook the big chain quickly when you get the hub red hot. Whip the chain repeatedly backwards, removing the slack till the wheel breaks off or comes off. The varying angles and twisting of the chain hits cause things to happen. It's best you point that chain out your garage door. A 50lb chain flying to a stop is a heck of a hit. Tie the opposite wheel to anchor the machine. Test yourself on a test object if you like first. It's not tiring but darn effective. Good luck.


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr Fixit said:


> Reminds me of the rear wheels on a 70's Dodge trucks that always got rust welded. Time to quit playing here! LOL
> It's not a limited slip axle like as shown on that pictorial. Sand paper your complete axle,hub for any hidden pins. Wash it with paint thinner. No secrets?
> First step is instant red hot heat from a torch after you bring the machine in from outside good and frozen.. Heat only the outer hub in a central spot. Force it to spot expand.
> Use a heavy logging 10' chain to hit your wheel. Have a short chain all tied up around your wheel ready to hook the big chain quickly when you get the hub red hot. Whip the chain repeatedly backwards, removing the slack till the wheel breaks off or comes off. The varying angles and twisting of the chain hits cause things to happen. It's best you point that chain out your garage door. A 50lb chain flying to a stop is a heck of a hit. Tie the opposite wheel to anchor the machine. Test yourself on a test object if you like first. It's not tiring but darn effective. Good luck.


I would love to see pictures of this. Do you have any?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Interesting. Do you mean twist the logging chain like a skipping rope?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

*Chain puller*

Historically that chain puller tool was used to pull out damaged bearing races out of car rear ends to remove damaged rear axle bearing. You have to lower the car hoist as it can yank the car around some. 
Give the chain some slack first. Bring you hand holding the chain up shoulder height then whip the chain down and backwards. Try it on the bottom of a fence post or something. It hits like a 100 lb sledge. It just takes 30 seconds to get the hang of it.
Make sure that snow blower wheel is free to come first. 
I worked in the Canadian north and time freezes your,,,, quickly! It was -50 in Key Lake this morning. Things outside tend to get looked after quickly here.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a very similar Bolens 8/24 and I have bolts thru the axle holding the wheel on. I have never tried removing the wheels but I need to as my bushings are bad as well. I also have new snow hog tires on there way...


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr Fixit said:


> Historically that chain puller tool was used to pull out damaged bearing races out of car rear ends to remove damaged rear axle bearing. You have to lower the car hoist as it can yank the car around some.
> Give the chain some slack first. Bring you hand holding the chain up shoulder height then whip the chain down and backwards. Try it on the bottom of a fence post or something. It hits like a 100 lb sledge. It just takes 30 seconds to get the hang of it.
> Make sure that snow blower wheel is free to come first.
> I worked in the Canadian north and time freezes your,,,, quickly! It was -50 in Key Lake this morning. Things outside tend to get looked after quickly here.


That's a cool trick Mr. F  I can relate to fixing stuff out in the cold. It gets old, real quick.


----------



## Davin85 (Nov 21, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> The pics are blurry but that first pic looks like there is a roll pin in the hole. It would make some sense if there is no other apparent way of holding the wheel on. The welded nut is definitely some kind of hack.
> 
> Also, I worked on a Bolens with a stuck wheel once. I had to cut the wheel off the hub, then split the hub down both sides to peel it off the axle. Finding a new wheel was the easy part. They should be fairly generic with a pin through the hub and axle outboard of the wheel.


Hmm a roll pin. I don't see how i would remove it there is very little clearance between the wheel and the body of the blower, and i dont know how to remove one. Those two holes do not pass through to the other side of the wheel but i will take a xloser look to see if it goes into the axle.


----------



## Davin85 (Nov 21, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> I have a very similar Bolens 8/24 and I have bolts thru the axle holding the wheel on. I have never tried removing the wheels but I need to as my bushings are bad as well. I also have new snow hog tires on there way...


My wheeels also have holes for pins or bolts but nothing in them. So i fear they were either welded or just rusted on.


----------



## Davin85 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone but i just bent the axle trying to get the wheel off so I'm taking this excellent engine off and scrapping the rest. Thanks for trying!!!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Better luck next time. Buy a used one so we can help with it!!!

Your setup looked homegrown to me, like someone was trying to solve a problem. But the rusted on wheel I had to remove required COMPLETE destruction of the wheel to save the shaft.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Stuck wheels*

I've had a couple of machines I've bought that the wheels were so rusted on the axel they wouldn't budge even after a week of Kroil, PB Blaster, Acetone and ATF plus a MAPP gas torch and a 12 ton press.

The axel was 3/4" so it was a standard size so then it came down to cut the axel or cut the wheels. Wheels are easier to find so that was my selection. I used a cutoff wheel and cut the rim off the hub first. Then I used the cut into the sleeve of the wheel on the axel to the point I was almost through it to the axel. Then used a large cold chisel and a heavy block of wood under and used that to split that sleeve and got it to separate enough from the axel to get it off.

Most of the used wheels I get I usually pay around $20-$25 for a pair so it wasn't too bad a fix. The axel (if it's even available) is considerably higher. A couple of times I had to shorten the sleeve on the new wheels to match the axel but if you're lucky or good, they'll just bolt right on.

Unfortunately that won't help your now, but maybe the next person. You may be able to get some 3/4" steel and drill it to match your axel and save it if you're up to that.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

HCBPH, that's EXACTLY what I went through. I split the sleeve on BOTH sides of the axle and STILL had to chisel it off!! The other wheel, loose as a goose.


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

Mr Fixit- Would love to see a video of the whipping chain fix in action. My wheels are rusted to the shaft and with the pin out, nothing. When I get it started (needs fixen) I'll try running it with pins out for awhile as suggested to loosen the wheels. Still the best site for snowblowers.


----------



## Gman (Jan 20, 2018)

*Trying This to Remove Snowblower Wheels Rusted to Axle*

Making my attempt today to remove two completely rusted snowblower wheels from their axle. Oiling the axles with penetrating oil. Then placing a bottle jack between the inside of both wheels braced against two 2x4s straddled across the inside of both wheels. The idea is the bottle jack will slowly push the tires off. Wish me luck and I may return with my results....


----------

